# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Sale 100 Nisai Sakai

## h3ln1k

*Info Ikan :*
Harga ikan per ekor Rp 2.500.000 belum termasuk ongkirUmur ikan nisai dari Sakai Fish Farm No SertiJenis kelamin belum kelihatanKlik foto ikan untuk memperbesar gambar*
Lucky Draw*
Jika 50  75 ekor terjual maka lucky draw bagi 3 orang yang beruntung uang tunai masing  masing sebesar Rp 5.000.000Jika 76  99 ekor terjual maka lucky draw bagi 4 orang yang beruntung uang tunai masing  masing sebesar Rp 7.500.000Jika 100 ekor terjual maka lucky draw bagi 5 orang yang beruntung uang tunai masing  masing sebesar Rp 10.000.000*
Agenda :*
s/d 5/02/2012  : masa sosialisasi6/02/2012 pukul 13.00 waktu server KOI's s/d 29/02/2012 : pemiihan ikan6/02/2012 s/d 29/02/2012  : pembayaran & pengambilan/pengiriman ikan dengan rule misalkan jika pilih ikan tanggal 6 maka pembayaran paling lambat 2 hari setelahnya yaitu tgl 8 jika tanggal 8 belum bayar maka ikan free untuk dipilih pembeli yang lain*
Pembayaran Ikan :*Pembayaran dilakukan transfer langsung ke rekening BCA atas nama Helmy No rekening 8030082126

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

masi ada chance bisa jumbo kok  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Rekap :

Ikan no 6 by cosmas
Ikan no 9 by eddi
Ikan no 14 by cosmas
Ikan no 22 by agent23
Ikan no 23 by cosmas
Ikan no 30 by glenardo
Ikan no 32 by wandy
Ikan no 53 by andi suhada
Ikan no 79 by eddi

----------


## ciol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

oiya sori lupa 1 huruf om hehehe

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gg88

*Did you find this post helpful?*  | 						  							Om, tolong PM nomor kontak donk HP or BB thanks
ada mo nanya ttg pengiriman.
dah PM tp bElum di-reply2.
Thanks

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## itox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

